# Cubetcha date survey



## Bryan (Aug 12, 2010)

Which date works for people? Nov 6, 13, or 20? It'll be in the same location as last year (Minneapolis, MN)


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 12, 2010)

I would prefer not to have it on the 6th, as my mom has clogging on that day, but i could still do it if my dad can get off work that weekend. Not sure about the other 2 dates yet.


----------



## JackJ (Aug 12, 2010)

I would be able to go any of the dates, but I would prefer the 6th because I get off school early the day before. But it doesn't matter.


----------



## blah (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm having Dayton on the 6th... Two midwest competitions on the same day doesn't sound like a good idea.


----------



## JackJ (Aug 12, 2010)

Well, Minneapolis and Dayton are around 11 hours in driving distance. So I don't think it would make that big of a deal. But different dates are probably for the best.


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 12, 2010)

6th or the 13th would work best for me.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 12, 2010)

Dayton? Can someone give me a link? More info?


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 12, 2010)

JackJ said:


> Well, Minneapolis and Dayton are around 11 hours in driving distance. So I don't think it would make that big of a deal. But different dates are probably for the best.



It make big difference to cincy who would go to both...


----------



## Cubing321 (Aug 23, 2010)

I voted 6th cause its the soonest


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 24, 2010)

Can't wait for the chance to go back to minnesota.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 24, 2010)

Cubing321 said:


> I voted 6th cause its the soonest



I voted 20th because it's the latest.


----------



## Logan (Aug 24, 2010)

Are we going to have another Afterlogan?


----------



## Cubing321 (Aug 24, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Cubing321 said:
> 
> 
> > I voted 6th cause its the soonest
> ...



Well dont you seem eager to go...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 24, 2010)

Cubing321 said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Cubing321 said:
> ...



I want more practice time. However, I'm not sure whether I want that date anymore. Just because it might conflict with Thanksgiving breaks, less cubers.


----------



## ThePuzzler96 (Aug 24, 2010)

It's inconvenient for me to go on the 6th  everyone is voting for that....


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 24, 2010)

ThePuzzler96 said:


> It's inconvenient for me to go on the 6th  everyone is voting for that....



same here


----------



## Logan (Aug 24, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> ThePuzzler96 said:
> 
> 
> > It's inconvenient for me to go on the 6th  everyone is voting for that....
> ...



"everyone" > you two.


----------



## Cubing321 (Aug 24, 2010)

Now that I think about it I would prefer the 13th, 6th might just be to soon i need practice to acheive my offficial sub-40 av! grr


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 24, 2010)

Just thought i'd give you all a heads up, the 20th will NOT work.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 24, 2010)

Logan said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > ThePuzzler96 said:
> ...



Well, everyone might still be able to go to the competition on those dates, it's just they like it because it's sooner.. I think these surveys would work better if you just voted for the dates you couldn't make the competition, then they went from there.


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 24, 2010)

Rubiks560 said:


> Just thought i'd give you all a heads up, the 20th will NOT work.



You should probably clarify who it won't work for.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 24, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Rubiks560 said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought i'd give you all a heads up, the 20th will NOT work.
> ...



It won't work for my Church. My church told me the 20th will not work


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 25, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



This. Also, i could probably make it to the comp on the 6th, but my mom wouldn't be there, and i've never had both parents at a comp before.


----------



## JackJ (Aug 25, 2010)

Well if Chester's comp is gonna be the 6th, and the 20th won't work for Chris, then the 13th is obviously the best choice.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 25, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Well, everyone might still be able to go to the competition on those dates, it's just they like it because it's sooner.. I think these surveys would work better if you just voted for the dates you couldn't make the competition, then they went from there.



People can vote for multiple dates. 



blah said:


> I'm having Dayton on the 6th... Two midwest competitions on the same day doesn't sound like a good idea.



I'll try to avoid it if I can, but no guarantees.



cincyaviation said:


> Can't wait for the chance to go back to minnesota.



I don't believe you actually exist. You keep saying you'll come to my competitions, but never show. I think you're an elaborate joke by KOII.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 25, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Well, everyone might still be able to go to the competition on those dates, it's just they like it because it's sooner.. I think these surveys would work better if you just voted for the dates you couldn't make the competition, then they went from there.
> ...



That doesn't really solve the problem I'm talking about. I think when deciding dates you should ask for *only* what dates people can't make it on, then choose the date that has the least votes. 

Let's say when the voting is done, the count is: 
November 6th, 15 votes.
November 13th, 12 votes.
November 20th, 6 votes.

Now, let's say November 6th got most of it's votes for the reason "it's sooner," and the people who voted for that could make any of the dates. However, all the votes November 20th got were from people who could only make it on that day. In this case, you'll get more competitors on the 20th, than on the 6th. Even though the 6th got more votes.


----------



## Cubing321 (Aug 25, 2010)

JackJ said:


> Well if Chester's comp is gonna be the 6th, and the 20th won't work for Chris, then the 13th is obviously the best choice.



agreed. I now officially want it to be on the 13th


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 25, 2010)

Seth I take it you'll be flying up there? Man it'd be a lot of fun to go up to the cities for a comp, but I highly doubt I'd be able to go.


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 25, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Seth I take it you'll be flying up there? Man it'd be a lot of fun to go up to the cities for a comp, but I highly doubt I'd be able to go.


Yeah, i have a bunch of relatives in minnesota, and my parents won't let me fly to anywhere we have to stay at a hotel for.



Bryan said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait for the chance to go back to minnesota.
> ...


Lol. I can't actually tell if you're joking or not. But i have a WCA profile, and i didn't make it to minnesota open because we couldn't get on the flight. (too many people actually paying for their seats.)


----------



## JackJ (Aug 30, 2010)

You can now register! Same site as last year.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 30, 2010)

JackJ said:


> You can now register! Same site as last year.



Venue isn't finalized, but once we have that and the events, then stuff will be finalized and announced.


----------

